# دائرة النقاش والبحث فى المواد اللاصقة



## chemicaleng (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
صناعة المواد اللاصقة من الصناعات المتخصصة وهى من الصناعات الواجب تطويرها فى عالمنا العربى ومن خلال هذا الموضوع اود فتح باب النقاش لكل مهتم بها لتعم الفائدة على الجميع 

واللة الموفق


----------



## shmoty` (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
ارجو منك ان تمدنا بطريقة عمل الكولة المستخدمة فى لصق و تصليح كاوتش السيارات ولا تكون غليظة اى كانها خفيفة
وشكرا لك


----------



## chemicaleng (13 أبريل 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
> ارجو منك ان تمدنا بطريقة عمل الكولة المستخدمة فى لصق و تصليح كاوتش السيارات ولا تكون غليظة اى كانها خفيفة
> وشكرا لك


السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
هذا النوع من اللواصق يسمى ال (Contact Adhesive) او لواصق بالتلامس واهم ما تتميز بة هو انها تستخدم كالتالى :
يتم دهان كلا من القطعتين المراد لصقهما بطبقة رقيقة ثم يترك اللاصق دقتائق قليلة ( يسمى هذا الوقت الزمن المفتوح او الاوبن تايم وهو من المواصفات المهمة ويمكمن ظبطة من خلال تغيير نسب المواد الاولية ) بعد ذلك يتم ضم القطعتين معا تحت ضغط مقبول حتى نهاية الجفاف 
علما ان جفاف هذا النوع يتم عن طريق تطاير المذيب العضوى المذاب بة اللاصق 
وممكن انتاجة من المطاط الطبيعى ولكن كلفتة عالية وجودتة اقل 
ينتج بأستخدام الكلوروبرين ( مطاط صناعى ) ويجب ان يضاف احد انواع الريزينات ( فينوليك ريزين او روزن معدل ) ومواد مساعدة ( ماغنيسيا - اكسيد ذنك - مانع اكسدة ) وطبعا المذيبات التى تختار بعناية حسب درجة الحرارة فى البلد الذى سيستعمل بة وحسب الوقت المفتوح وحسب الاستخدام 
وممكن ان ينتج من ال (sbr - sbs) وهم الاستايرين بيوتا دايئين ربر او الاستايرين بيوتادايئين ستايرين وهذة الخامات تعطى افضل جودة وهى الاعلى سعرا 

واقترح على اخى محمد البحث عن الخامات التالية :
- النيوبرين ( Neoprene ) 
- ريزين فينولى رباعى البيوتيل ( Tertiary butyl phenolic resin ) 
- اكسيد الزنك ( صناعى ) 
- ماغنيسيا ومضاد اكسدة ( ممكن استعمال مانع القشرة المستخدم فى صناعة الدهانات ) 
- المذيبات : ميثيل اثيل كيتون - سيكلوهكسان - نفثا خفيفة - اثيل اسيتات 

وارجو ان تخبرنى بالاصناف التى ستجدها ( رمز المنتج والشركة المصنعة ان امكن ) 

علما ان هذا النوع يحتاج لبرميل للطحن ( برميل مغلق يدور على عجلات يكفى ) او ما نسمية مطحنة برميلية 

وفى انتظار ردك وتأكد انة مشروع جيد من ناحية الارباح 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> اخى الكريم
> هذا النوع من اللواصق يسمى ال (contact adhesive) او لواصق بالتلامس واهم ما تتميز بة هو انها تستخدم كالتالى :
> يتم دهان كلا من القطعتين المراد لصقهما بطبقة رقيقة ثم يترك اللاصق دقتائق قليلة ( يسمى هذا الوقت الزمن المفتوح او الاوبن تايم وهو من المواصفات المهمة ويمكمن ظبطة من خلال تغيير نسب المواد الاولية ) بعد ذلك يتم ضم القطعتين معا تحت ضغط مقبول حتى نهاية الجفاف
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على مساعدتك لى وانا هسال باذن الله على الخامات دى وهرد عليك قريبا باذن الله
بس انا مرة سالت واحد بيعمل الكولة العادية وقالى انه بيعملها ب مادة اسمها كرب وبنزول وبنزين بس انا معرفش ايه النسب اللى كان بيشتغل بيها وكمان طريقة عملها وكمان معرفش اذا كانت الكولة اللى بينتجها دى كويسة و لا لا بس كان بيبيع منها كتير ربنا يزيده ويزيدنا وكمان لها طلب فى السوق اكتر من الكولة الجيدة
واسف للاطالة وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (13 أبريل 2010)

الاستاذ / chemicaleng 
فعلا المواد اللاصقة من الصناعات المهمة والمطلوبة فى عالمنا العربى 
لذلك أرجو أن تذكر لنا المواد الخام الداخلة فى صناعة ال masking tap 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## chemicaleng (23 أبريل 2010)

*الخامات الخاصة بال (masking tap )*



محمد اسماعيل السيد قال:


> الاستاذ / chemicaleng
> فعلا المواد اللاصقة من الصناعات المهمة والمطلوبة فى عالمنا العربى
> لذلك أرجو أن تذكر لنا المواد الخام الداخلة فى صناعة ال masking tap
> وجزاك الله خيراا



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
عند تصنيع الماسكنج تاب يراعى التالى :
فوة الالتصاق المرادة ( تعتمد على طبيعة السطح الذى سيلصق علية )
اقصى درجة حرارة سيتعرض لها ( عند الاستعمال فى دهان السيارات مثلا ) 
والماسكنج تاب احد انواع التى يطلق عليها اسم ( pressure sensive tape ) والتى تلتصق بالضغط 
واهم الخامات المستخدمة :
- المطاط ( بأنواعة المختلفة ) ويعطى اقوى قوة التصاق واقل مقاومة للحرارة 
- الاكريليك 
- السيليكون 
- البولى امايد 
- الايبوكسى 
واللة الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (23 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مفيد الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (23 أبريل 2010)

الاستاذ / chenicaleng 
نعم انا اقصد الماسكينجتاب المستخدمة فى اعادة دهان السيارات داخل الفرن (أقصى درجة حرارة من 80 - 90 درجة مئوية ) وما هو نوع المطاط وكذلك السيليكون


----------



## chemicaleng (23 أبريل 2010)

*الاختيار الافضل للماسكنج تاب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
فى حال الماسكينج تاب المستخدم فى دهان السيارات 
اعتقد ان الاختيار الامثل هو الاكريليك حيث تعطى توازن بين الكلفة والمواصفات المطلوبة 
ومثال عليهم ( Craymul® 4509 ) من انتاج شركة ( Cray Valley )


ومرفق ملف بة المواصفات الفنية لهذا المنتج 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (24 أبريل 2010)

الاستاذ / chemicaleng 
شكرا على الملف المرفق وسوف أراسل الشركة الفرنسية للحصول على guide formulation 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## بلانك (28 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم chemicaleng 
بعد قراءتي لمشاركاتك المتعددة في شتى المجالات الصناعية أريد أن أهنئك على معلوماتك المتعددة وأريد أن أسألك ماهو اختصاصك بالضبط فمشاركاتك توحي بأنك متخصص في مجال البوليميرات فهل هذا صحيح وإذا كان ذلك أرجو تقبل استفسارتي في هذا المجال .


----------



## chemicaleng (29 أبريل 2010)

محمد اسماعيل السيد قال:


> الاستاذ / chemicaleng
> شكرا على الملف المرفق وسوف أراسل الشركة الفرنسية للحصول على guide formulation
> وجزاك الله خيراا


السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
لاخ الكريم 
فى انتظار ردك وسنتابع العمل سويا على التركيبة 
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (29 أبريل 2010)

بلانك قال:


> أخي الكريم chemicaleng
> بعد قراءتي لمشاركاتك المتعددة في شتى المجالات الصناعية أريد أن أهنئك على معلوماتك المتعددة وأريد أن أسألك ماهو اختصاصك بالضبط فمشاركاتك توحي بأنك متخصص في مجال البوليميرات فهل هذا صحيح وإذا كان ذلك أرجو تقبل استفسارتي في هذا المجال .



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
انا جاهز لاى استفسار فى البوليمرات 
وعملى الاساسى هو فى مجال التطوير وحل المشكلات الصناعية 
والكيميكال فورميوليشن لعدة صناعات كيمائية منها ( الورق - السيراميك - الاحبار - المواد اللاصقة - الطباعة - الدهانات - البوليمرات ..........) 
والحمد للة على فضلة 
وفى انتظار طلبك 
اللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (1 مايو 2010)

*السيلسيون*



محمد حسن توكة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على مساعدتك لى وانا هسال باذن الله على الخامات دى وهرد عليك قريبا باذن الله
> بس انا مرة سالت واحد بيعمل الكولة العادية وقالى انه بيعملها ب مادة اسمها كرب وبنزول وبنزين بس انا معرفش ايه النسب اللى كان بيشتغل بيها وكمان طريقة عملها وكمان معرفش اذا كانت الكولة اللى بينتجها دى كويسة و لا لا بس كان بيبيع منها كتير ربنا يزيده ويزيدنا وكمان لها طلب فى السوق اكتر من الكولة الجيدة
> واسف للاطالة وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
هذا النوع من اللواصق من الممكن تركيبة اعتمادا على عدة انواع من الخامات ممكن ان تكون :
- مطاط طبيعى ( منة انواع عديدة حسب نسبة الكبريت ) 
- نيوبرين 
- مطاط الاستايرين 
واعتقد ان ما قصدة زميلك هو المطاط الطبيعى 
وانا طلبت منك السؤال عن النيوبرين المتوفر ( لان موضوع اللزوجة مهم جدا ويتوقف على نوع المطاط الاساسى ) 
وفى انتظار ردك 
واللة الموفق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 مايو 2010)

الاخ العزيز chemicalengاشكرك كثيرا على اهتمامك وربنا يزيد من امثالك كان عندى اهتمام بموضوع تصنيع لب الورق من قش الارز لاننا نعانى من تواجده بكثره وغلو سعر اللب كما تعلم واعمل الان على ايجاد ماده سطحيه تساعد فى تحويل هذا القش الى ورق علما بتواجد خط الانتاج فارجو المساعدة بأى فكره ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## chemicaleng (1 مايو 2010)

*المواد اللاصقة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخوة الزملاء الكرام 
اود القاء نظرة سريعة على صناعة المواد اللاصقة 
اولا من ناحية الخامات فتنقسم لعدة مجموعات اهمها المائية ( اساسها الماء وتكون عادة مستحلبات فى الماء ) والتى اساسها المذيبات العضوية والنوع الثالث هو الخالى من المذيبات ( 100 % مادة صلبة ) ومثال للنوع المائى ( غراء الاخشاب والكرتون ) اما النوع الثانى فيشمل مثلا غراء الخشب ولواصق البلاستيك والكاوتشوك وغيرها اما النوع الثالث فيستخدم فى الهوت ملت ولواصق السلفنة والدمج ( بلاستيك على بلاستيك ) 
وبعض الناس يقسم اللواصق حسب مصدر الخامة الاساسية فهناك المواد اللاصقة من اصل طبيعى ( مثل النشا او الكازيين ) 
ولكن على وجة العموم المواد الخام لصناعة اللواصق تنقشسم لثلاث مجموعات رئيسية هى : 
--- البوليمر الاساسى او الراتنج ومواصفاتة هى التى ستعطى للغراء او المادة اللاصقة طبيعتها النهائية من ناحية مقادمة الماء او مقاومة المذيبات ومن اهم الخواص التى يجب دراستها للبوليمر 
- ال (tg) او الجلاسى تيمبرتشر ( درجة الحرارة التى يتحول عندها من الشكل البلاستيكى الى الشكل الزجاجى ) *وهذة الدرجة يستحسن ان تكون منخفضة حتى لا يجف اللاصق ويتفكك بمرور الزمان ومن الممكن التغيير فيها اما بالخلط مع انواع اخرى او بأستعمال المواد الملدنة مثل الفتالات مثلا 
- الوزن الجزيئى للبوليمر من العوامل المهمة فهو الذى يحدد سماكتة ( وهذا يحدد نسبة المادة الصلبة التى من الممكن استعمالها عند لزوجة التشغيل ) كما ان الوزن الجزيئى هو الذى يعطينا مدى مقاومة البوليمر للعوامل الجوية والمذيبات ويؤثر على قوة التصاقة وتماسكة مع بعضة البعض 
- سهولة زوبانة فى مختلف المذيبات العضوية 
--- المجموعة الثانية هى ( التاكيفير ) او المدبقات وهى اضافات تضاف لزيادة مقدرة البوليمر على الاستطالة والتدبيق وهى غالبا ريزينات اما من اصل طبيعى ( مثل الماليك والروزن والالفونة ) او صناعية مثل الرزينات البترولية ( اليفاتية او اروماتية ) او البولى كيتونات والبولى فينولات . 
--- المجموعة الثالثة هى الاضافات والمواد المساعدة وهى مجموعة كبيرة جدا تحتوى على اضافات كثيرة تتضمن مثلا :
موانع العفن - موانع الرغوة - موانع الاكسدة - مساعدات الانتشار - الشموع والبارافينات - المواد الملدنة - المشتتات والمبللات وغيرها الكثير 
لذلك عند التفكير فى عمل مادة لاصقة يجب ان نستحضر للزهن المواد الخام المتاحة ومدى ملائمتها للعمل بناء على :
- طبيعة المواد المراد لصقها ( المسامية والجهد الذى ستتعرض لة ) 
- مدى تعرضة للعوامل الجوية ( من غير المقبول مثلا تعرض الكرتون للماء وبناء علية من الممكن ان يكون المادة اللاصقة لة غير مقاومة للماء او ذات مقاومة ضعيفة فى حين ان اسفنجة غسيل المطبخ مثلا ستتعرض للماء بكثرة ويجب ان تكون المادة اللاصقة لها مقاومة للماء ) 
- درجات الحرارة التى سيتعرض لها ( لتحديد ال - tg - المناسبة للعمل 
ارجوا ان اكون قد اعطيت نبذة مختصرة عن الخامات وسنتعرض لشرح باقى الموضوع بالتفصيل 
واللة الموفق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى وارجو لا تنسانى فى سؤالى حول المواد الممكن استخدامها فى تهيئه السيليلوز فى قش الارز لاستخدامه فى صناعة الورق انا فعلا محتاجها ضرورى ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 مايو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخ الكريم
> هذا النوع من اللواصق من الممكن تركيبة اعتمادا على عدة انواع من الخامات ممكن ان تكون :
> - مطاط طبيعى ( منة انواع عديدة حسب نسبة الكبريت )
> ...


السلام عليكم يا عالمنا الرائع 
انا اقصد من الكولة اللى ذكرتها انه خفيفة جدا وبتستخدم فى السفنج والكاوتش وانا للاسف لا اعرف التمييز بين المطاط الطبيعى بانواعه المختلفة
اما بخصوص النيوبرين فهو موجود عندنا متوفر ولكن سعره للاسف ليس معى الان ساخبرك به لاحقا باذن الله
وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك


----------



## chemicaleng (1 مايو 2010)

*صناعة الورق*



عبدالقادر2 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى وارجو لا تنسانى فى سؤالى حول المواد الممكن استخدامها فى تهيئه السيليلوز فى قش الارز لاستخدامه فى صناعة الورق انا فعلا محتاجها ضرورى ولك منى جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
الافضل ان نبدأ موضوع جديد عن صناعة الورق 
وسأبدئة حالا تحت اسم صناعة لب الورق والورق 
وسنبحث الموضوع هناك حتى لا تختلط الامور 
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (1 مايو 2010)

*النيوبرين*



محمد حسن توكة قال:


> السلام عليكم يا عالمنا الرائع
> انا اقصد من الكولة اللى ذكرتها انه خفيفة جدا وبتستخدم فى السفنج والكاوتش وانا للاسف لا اعرف التمييز بين المطاط الطبيعى بانواعه المختلفة
> اما بخصوص النيوبرين فهو موجود عندنا متوفر ولكن سعره للاسف ليس معى الان ساخبرك به لاحقا باذن الله
> وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم محمد 
انا واللة احيانا اخجل من كثرة ما اطلب منك السؤال عن خامات لكن صدقنى ان اسم نيوبرين مثلا قد يحتوى تحتة على الالف من الاصناف المختلفة 
لذلك اطلب منك اسم الشركة المصنعة للنوع الذى ستجدة ورقم المنتج ( انا سأحصل على مواصفاتة بسهولة عندذلك ) فرجاء ان تتذكمر دائما ما نبحث عنة وهو الاسم التجارى والشركة المصنعة والسعر 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 مايو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> اخى الكريم محمد
> انا واللة احيانا اخجل من كثرة ما اطلب منك السؤال عن خامات لكن صدقنى ان اسم نيوبرين مثلا قد يحتوى تحتة على الالف من الاصناف المختلفة
> لذلك اطلب منك اسم الشركة المصنعة للنوع الذى ستجدة ورقم المنتج ( انا سأحصل على مواصفاتة بسهولة عندذلك ) فرجاء ان تتذكمر دائما ما نبحث عنة وهو الاسم التجارى والشركة المصنعة والسعر
> واللة الموفق


السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم انا هنا فى هذا المنتدى نفسى يكون لى دور ولو 1 % من الذى تقوم به مع الاخوة فالذى اقدر ان اقوم به هو ان اسالك عن الخامات ان امكن لذلك فانا تحت امرك فى اى طلب لارد به جميلك على.
وانا باذن الله سوف اخبرك بالمطلوب باذن الله فى اسرع وقت وياريت تخبرنى باى مواد خام تطلبها 
وانا فى الخدمة للجميع


----------



## بلانك (10 مايو 2010)

الأخ الكريم ChemicalENG أشكرك على تعاونك 

و السؤال إذا أمكن في الحقيقة هي عدة اسئلة أرجو الإفادة : 
- لاصق من مطاط S.B.S الرجاء إعطاءي فكرة عامة عن التركيب 
- هل يوجد لديك مخطط صناعي عن كيفية تصنيع النيوربرين و البولي يوريتان من الألف إلى الياء 


أكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## chemicaleng (11 مايو 2010)

*ستايرين بيوتاديين*



بلانك قال:


> الأخ الكريم ChemicalENG أشكرك على تعاونك
> 
> و السؤال إذا أمكن في الحقيقة هي عدة اسئلة أرجو الإفادة :
> - لاصق من مطاط S.B.S الرجاء إعطاءي فكرة عامة عن التركيب
> ...


----------



## بلانك (11 مايو 2010)

الأخ الكريم chemicaleng أشكر لك تعاونك : 
,اتمنى أن يكون صدرك رحب بالنسبة لي لأني سأكون أكثر استفسارا ً وأكثر عمقا ًُ لبعض المواضيع أرجوك استحملني : 

أولا ً : بالنسبة للبولمير S.B.S هذا هو اسمه التجاري وهو عبارة عن ستايرين بوتادئيين ستايريين ( بوليمير قالبي )BLOCK POLYMER 
السؤال هو نسبة المواد الصلبة في لاصق S.b.S المصنّع لهدف البخ أو الفرشاة 
لأكون أكثر وضوحا ً نسبة البوليمر في الخلطة المراد تصنيعها 
الريزينات و نسبها وهل تحتاج هذه الخلطة لحفازات أو وسطاء كأكسيد الزنك أو أكسيد المغنزيوم أو كربونات المغنزيوم وهل تحتاج إلى مضاد تأكسد BHT 
وإذا موجود عندك طرق صناعية لتصنيع البوليمر 

ثانيا ً : بالنسبة للنيوبرين و البولي يوريتان طرق صناعية للتصنيع أو مخططات من باب العلم و التعلم لايهم إذا كان رغوة أو حبيبات فقط فكرة عن طرق التصنيع بمخطط . 


أكون لك من الشاكرين , 
و الحمد لله على نعمة العلم 
اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا و انفعنا بماعلمتنا وزدنا علما ً


----------



## بلانك (12 مايو 2010)

الى الأخ Chemical Eng 
أنا بانتظار ردك انشاء الله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 مايو 2010)

الاخ العزيز chemcaling بالنسبة لانواع النيوبرين الموجودة فى مصر على حد علمى من شركة ميركوينزا الاسبانيه ورقمه 4042 ويكون عبارة عن شرائح بيضاء مستديرة صغيرة الحجم وصنفين اخرين الاول يابانى شرائح صفراء فاتحه والاخر صينى شرائح صفراء غامقة وتحت نفس الرقم 4042 ايضا وحسب اخر اسعار تقريبا الكيلو بسعر 40 جنيه مصرى انا كنت اشتريت بسعر اقل من ذلك لطلبية سابقة ولدى عينة من الصينى لو اى احد من الاخوة يقدر يستفيد منها انا على استعداد لارسالها له هدية ان شاء الله وانا تحت امر الجميع


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 مايو 2010)

عفوا ولو حبيت احضر عينات من الاصناف الاخرى فهذا الامر متاح ان شاء الله


----------



## chemicaleng (13 مايو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الاخ العزيز chemcaling بالنسبة لانواع النيوبرين الموجودة فى مصر على حد علمى من شركة ميركوينزا الاسبانيه ورقمه 4042 ويكون عبارة عن شرائح بيضاء مستديرة صغيرة الحجم وصنفين اخرين الاول يابانى شرائح صفراء فاتحه والاخر صينى شرائح صفراء غامقة وتحت نفس الرقم 4042 ايضا وحسب اخر اسعار تقريبا الكيلو بسعر 40 جنيه مصرى انا كنت اشتريت بسعر اقل من ذلك لطلبية سابقة ولدى عينة من الصينى لو اى احد من الاخوة يقدر يستفيد منها انا على استعداد لارسالها له هدية ان شاء الله وانا تحت امر الجميع



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الفاضل عبد القادر 
لى استفسار بسيط بالنسبة امنتج شركة ميركوينزا الاسبانية لان اعتقد انها تنتج فقط ال 
( thermoplastic polyurethanes (TPUs) ولا اعلم ان كانت تنتج النيوبرين فهل ممكن ان تخبرنى بأسم المادة كاملا 
والله الموفق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 مايو 2010)

ان شاء الله ياخى احضر لك الاسم كاملاالاحدلان غدا وبعده لن اذهب الى المصنع وهى ايام راحة فلا يوجد احد هناك ولكننا نتعامل مع المورد بالرقم 4042 ولذلك لا اتذكر الاسم الان عفوا
لكن انا جهزت عينات من كل الاصناف التى ذكرتها تصلنى الاحد القادم باذن الله لو اى اخ يستفيد بها انا تحت امره


----------



## بلانك (16 مايو 2010)

الأخ الكريم : 
2402 بحسب معلوماتي هو رمز PHenolic Resin وليس CR( نيوبرين )
244 نيوبرين بلزوجة متوسطة ( وقت تيلور متوسط ) 
اشركات الصينية المصنعة للنيوبرين : Blue star - شونج وينغ 
ليابانية : Denka 
الأمريكية : Dupont 
الألمانية : BAYER 
الفرنسية : Eni- Chem ولكن أظن أنها قد أغلقت بسبب حريق منذ فترة سنتين أو أكثر 

و شركة ميركورنزا الاسبانية متخصصة في صناعة التيرموبلاستك بولي يوريتان و هي من الشركات الرائدة في هذا المجال ومن أجود المواد الخام في العالم نظرا ًُ للحرارة الفعالة المنخفضة التي يتطلبها اللاصق بعد نشافه لكي يتفعل 

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير انا اشتريت من السوق المحلى بنفس المعلومات التى ذكرتها وسوف اراجع المرد فى ذلك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 مايو 2010)

عزيزى الاخ chimcaling انا اسف حدث خلط بين عينتين المورد احضرهم فعلا العينه الاسبانى ليست نيوبرين النيوبرين من denka يابانى dcr 15 l و من dupont الامريكية ولكن المنشأ المانى B40 & d40 والعينة التى اشتريت منها فعلا سابقا صينى ولها رقم 4042 واسمها فقط نيوبرين اسف للسهو لانى ببساطة عملى فى water based فقط اما باقى الاصناف فممكن تكون طلبيات بالصدفة وجايز متتكررش 
انا شاكر لكل من وضح وكان المقصود فقط المساعدة بالعينات وفعلا تم الاتصال باحد الاخوة على ميعاد ليأتى ليستلمها فأذا كنت اخطأت فى اسم المصنع فأعذرونى


----------



## بلانك (17 مايو 2010)

الأخ عبد القادر ماهي الخامات التي تعمل بها في Water based 

ممكن التوضيح لأنه يوجد لي بعض الأسئلة إذا سمحت


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (17 مايو 2010)

poly vinyl acetate, poly vinyl alcohol, EVA, st. acrylate, viova( copolymer pva /versatic) , poly acrylates, pva / maleic copolymer etc.,


----------



## chemicaleng (17 مايو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> عزيزى الاخ chimcaling انا اسف حدث خلط بين عينتين المورد احضرهم فعلا العينه الاسبانى ليست نيوبرين النيوبرين من denka يابانى dcr 15 l و من dupont الامريكية ولكن المنشأ المانى b40 & d40 والعينة التى اشتريت منها فعلا سابقا صينى ولها رقم 4042 واسمها فقط نيوبرين اسف للسهو لانى ببساطة عملى فى water based فقط اما باقى الاصناف فممكن تكون طلبيات بالصدفة وجايز متتكررش
> انا شاكر لكل من وضح وكان المقصود فقط المساعدة بالعينات وفعلا تم الاتصال باحد الاخوة على ميعاد ليأتى ليستلمها فأذا كنت اخطأت فى اسم المصنع فأعذرونى



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
لا داعى لاى عذر فكلنا عرضة لخلط العينات ( كثيرا ما تحدث معى انا ايضا ) 
ولكن لى تساؤل عن اسعار النيوبرين فى مصر ( من انتاج ديبون ) لو ممكن توضح لى حدود الاسعار لمساعدتى فى الرد على استفسار احد الزملاء من مصر 
الله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (18 مايو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> poly vinyl acetate, poly vinyl alcohol, EVA, st. acrylate, viova( copolymer pva /versatic) , poly acrylates, pva / maleic copolymer etc.,



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
هل من الممكن ان تمدنى بمعلومات عن ال pva / maleic copolymer وخصوصا المنتج فى مصر من سعر ومواصفات فنية ( انا اعتقد ان الشركة المصرية الالمانية كانت تنتجة تحت اسم - S5- ) او اى نوع اخر واكون شاكر لك جدا 
لانى افكر فى استيرادة من مصر لو ناسبنى المنتج 
وانوة للاخوة الزملاء عن اهمية هذا البوليمر فى تركيب المواد اللاصقة والتى يكون احد المادتين المراد لصقهما غير مسامى والاخر مسامى 
الله الموفق


----------



## بلانك (18 مايو 2010)

طيب سؤال الى الأخوة الأكارم : عبد القادر - CHEMICAL ENG 

أنا يوجد لدي برميل غراء أبيض PVAc جاهز للعمل بتركيز 55% 
إذا أردت أن أصنع منه مادة بتركيز 30 % هل هي عملية خلط وإضافة ماء فقط أم يجب إضافة مادة حافظة ارجو الإفادة


----------



## salah1555 (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني , في البداية احب ان اهنئ الجميع علي هذه المعلومات القيمة و لكم جزيل الشكر علي ذلك وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبعد ارجو منكم مساعدتي في صناعة الغراء الابيض من البوليمر سابق التجهيز فعندي كمية منه( 60% مواد صلبة, ولزوجة 20000 ) فهل من مساعدة اما في رفع اللزوجة اوتركيبة للصناعة باضافة كربونات الكالسيوم فانا في بداية مشروع للصناعة ولكم جزيل الشكر حيث ان اللزوجة لا تقبل كمية عالية من الماء


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم بالنسبة لسعر النيوبرين انا اخر سعر وصلنى كان 40 جنيه للكيلو
وبالنسبة ل maleic p v a copolymer كنت استخدم المستورد منه حتى جربت eva وسوف ارى اذا كانت شركة ايجل او غيرها بمصر تنتجة واخبرك ان شاء الله باسم الصنف وسعره لكن كمان eva جيد جدا فى حالة الورق على بلاستيك او سولوفان وانا تحت امرك ونفسى اخدم فى اى شىء وياريت لو لا تنسى تركيبة البوية الفلفيت


----------



## osama-chemist (18 مايو 2010)

كل التحيات للأخوة المشاركة في هذا الموضوع الممتاز عبد القادر - بلانك - chemicaleng 

في الحقيقة الموضوع شيق و المعلومات قيمة جدا ً 

أنا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى وإنشاء الله نتعاون معا ً في زيادة الخبرات المتبادلة بيننا .


----------



## chemicaleng (18 مايو 2010)

*شكر*



osama-chemist قال:


> كل التحيات للأخوة المشاركة في هذا الموضوع الممتاز عبد القادر - بلانك - chemicaleng
> 
> في الحقيقة الموضوع شيق و المعلومات قيمة جدا ً
> 
> أنا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى وإنشاء الله نتعاون معا ً في زيادة الخبرات المتبادلة بيننا .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
لك التحية والشكر ونتمنى تواصلك معنا لتعم الفائدة ونتبادل الخبرات 
الله الموفق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الفاضل ومرحبا بك


----------



## osama-chemist (19 مايو 2010)

الأخوة الأكارم مارأيكم بأن نتدارس موضوع اللواصق كل نوع على حدا : 
أقصد نستثمر معرفتنا و نتداول خبراتنا بشكل أوسع 
مثال : اللواصق صنفين - solvent borne (لاصق لنيوبرين - البولي يوريتان - Sbc - وغيرها 
- water borne ( ومنها ايضا ً النيوبرين - مشتتات البولي يوريتان - PVAc وقد لاحظت وجود موضوع كامل عنه جزاك الله خير اً ) 
أرجو التفضل من أصحاب الخبرة الرد ومارأيكم بالفكرة .


----------



## osama-chemist (19 مايو 2010)

إذا أراد أي من الأخوة الأكارم طرح سؤال في مجال لاصق النيوبرين ( Solvent borne ) أنا في الخدمة .


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hatem_shaker (20 مايو 2010)

*سؤال*

الاخوه الاعضاء اشكركم على طرح هذا الموضوع واتمنى ان اجد ردا عل سؤالى
وهو اريد tab لاصق كالشيكرتون مثلا ولكنه عندما يلصق على بار نحاس ويدخل حوض 
قاعدى سيانيد فضه وسيانيد بوتاسيوم لايتأثر بمعنى ان يكون قوى الالتصاق جدا جدا جدا
وشكرا​


----------



## osama-chemist (27 مايو 2010)

الأخ الكريم و الأستاذ Chemicaleng أشكرك على هذه المواضيع المهمة التي تطرحها لما فيها فائد تعم للجميع : 
وأرجو منك الأفادة في عدد من المواضيع : 
لاحظت أن هناك أحد الأخوة يسأل عن البولي يوريتان وأريد أن أستفهم منك ضمن هذا الموضوع بعدة نقاط 
1- ما هي الطريقة الأكثر اقتصادية في تصنيع لاصق البولي يوريتان أي هل هي بإحضار حبيبات جاهزة وحلها بمذيبات عضوية ك MEK و ACETONE و غيرها أم بتصنيعه ابتداء ً من المود الأولية له أي البولي أول و التولوين إيزو سيانات في مفاعل معين مع التسخين أرجو الإفادة 
2 - في حال نريد اختيار أحد الحاتين السابقتين ماهو المعيار في تصنيع البولي يوريتان و اختيار مواده الأولية أو الحبيبات الجاهزة أي عل أي أساس بختار المواد( HEXANDIOL أو BUTANDIOL أو غيرها أو TDi أو MDI ) أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت سؤالي


----------



## بلانك (29 مايو 2010)

الأخ الكريم osama أنا أظن أن صنع pu في مفاعل البلمرة هو أقل تكلفة


----------



## بلانك (29 مايو 2010)

أشكر الأخ CHEMical Eng على المعلومات القيمة في موضوع SBR 
وأثناء البحث عن عدة طرق لتصنيع اللاصق وجدت هذه المعلومات 
أن في الخلطة تحتاج EndBLOCK RESIN و MIDblock Resin هل من الممكن إفادتي بمعنى هذه المعلومات 
وأكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا يا اخوانى الاعزاء بارك الله فيكم جميعا كنت سعيدا كلما دخل ابنى المنتدى واخبرنى بدعائكم لى بالشفاء واشكر كل من اتصل والحمدلله انا بخير الان وساكون سعيدا اكثر بالتواصل معكم


----------



## أبو 14 (10 يوليو 2010)

تحية طيبة للجميع 
أرجو الإفادة فيما يخص المواد اللاصقة التي يدخل في تركيب غراء السيراميك أو غراء البلاط


----------



## chemicaleng (10 يوليو 2010)

أبو 14 قال:


> تحية طيبة للجميع
> أرجو الإفادة فيما يخص المواد اللاصقة التي يدخل في تركيب غراء السيراميك أو غراء البلاط



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم 
المواد اللاصقة الخاصة بالسيراميك تنقسم الى عدة انواع حسب استخدامها ( داخل المنزل - خارج المنزل - للجدران - للارضيات - لحمامات السباحة ) كما ان المادة اللاصقة تختلف عن المادة المالئه للفجوات بعد التركيب.
ولكن اشهر الخامات المستخدمة هى حبيبات البولى فينيل اسيتات والايبوكسى ( للنوع المكون من مركبين ) والبولى ستايرين اكريليك .
والاصناف المعتمده على الاسمنت ضمن تركيبتها هى الاكثر انتشارا وان كانت اضافة نسبة من البوليمر تتم لتحسين المواصفات واعطاء بعض الليونة للمادة اللاصقة الاسمنتية.
الله الموفق


----------



## أبو 14 (11 يوليو 2010)

أشكر الأخ CHEMical Eng على المعلومات القيمة 
بالنسبة لمشتقات السيليلوز هل يصلح هيدروكسي ميثيل سيلسلوز أن يضاف لغراء السيراميك من أجل تأخير زمن الجفاف


----------



## chemicaleng (11 يوليو 2010)

أبو 14 قال:


> أشكر الأخ CHEMical Eng على المعلومات القيمة
> بالنسبة لمشتقات السيليلوز هل يصلح هيدروكسي ميثيل سيلسلوز أن يضاف لغراء السيراميك من أجل تأخير زمن الجفاف



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
التيلوز يضاف لتأخير الجفاف وضمان انتظام سرعة تبخر الماء من الخلطة وافضل الانواع للاضافة فى حال الخلطات الاسمنتية الخاصه بلزق السيراميك هو : 
Tylose® MH 100001 P6 او 
MH 60001 P6
وممكن ان تراجع موقع الشركه المنتجه للتيلوز لمذيد من المعلومات ( www.SETylose.de ) 

كما ان الوصول للزوجة المطلوبه ومواصفات الانسياب الجيده هو احد اهداف اضافة التيلوز ويضاف فى العاده بنسبة فى حدود من 300 الى 500 جم للمائه كيلو جرام من الوزن الجاف للخلطه المراد تحضيرها 
الله الموفق


----------



## أبو 14 (11 يوليو 2010)

أخي CHEMical Eng تحية طيبة متبوعة بشكر جزيل على المجهودات التي تقوم بها من أجل إفادة إخوانك 
أخي وهل إذا لم أجد التيلوز يكون cmc بديلا عنه 
تحياتي


----------



## chemicaleng (15 يوليو 2010)

أبو 14 قال:


> أخي chemical eng تحية طيبة متبوعة بشكر جزيل على المجهودات التي تقوم بها من أجل إفادة إخوانك
> أخي وهل إذا لم أجد التيلوز يكون cmc بديلا عنه
> تحياتي



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
التيلوز ما هو الا سى ام سى ولكن تمت عليه معاملات كثيره حتى يكون انسب فى الاستخدام ورغم فارق السعر الا ان التيلوز يكون ارخص عند استخدامه حيث انه يعطيك ثبات فى المواصفات كما نه يمكنك الوصول للنتيجه التى تريدها فى وقت اقل وبكميه اقل كما ان هناك عامل مهم جدا فى الانواع التى ذكرتها لك من قبل وهو انها لا تؤثر على معدل جفاف الاسمنت وستجدها عند اغلب بائعى الكيماويات ولكن ارجوا ان تلتزم بالانواع التى ذكرتها لك او ان تسئلنى قبل الشراء فى حال وجدت ارقام اخرى او انواع لشركات اخرى.
ولاشكر على واجب اخى الكريم 
الله الموفق


----------



## أبو 14 (15 يوليو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخى الكريم
> التيلوز ما هو الا سى ام سى ولكن تمت عليه معاملات كثيره حتى يكون انسب فى الاستخدام ورغم فارق السعر الا ان التيلوز يكون ارخص عند استخدامه حيث انه يعطيك ثبات فى المواصفات كما نه يمكنك الوصول للنتيجه التى تريدها فى وقت اقل وبكميه اقل كما ان هناك عامل مهم جدا فى الانواع التى ذكرتها لك من قبل وهو انها لا تؤثر على معدل جفاف الاسمنت وستجدها عند اغلب بائعى الكيماويات ولكن ارجوا ان تلتزم بالانواع التى ذكرتها لك او ان تسئلنى قبل الشراء فى حال وجدت ارقام اخرى او انواع لشركات اخرى.
> ولاشكر على واجب اخى الكريم
> الله الموفق



أخي الكريم أكرر شكري لك حيث يقول النبي الأكرم صلوات الله و سلامه عليه من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله 
جزاك الله ألف خير اذهب أخي فأنت مغمور بالدعوات الصالحات


----------



## chemistry-man (24 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع جميل وشيق والافادة كبيرة 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## chemistry-man (24 يوليو 2010)

أشكر الأخ الأستاذ Chemical eng على هذه المعلومات المفيدة 
وأرجو التواصل لنستفيد جميعا ً من الخبرة و الدعم العلمي و الفني


----------



## أبو 14 (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## aymanzx7 (4 أغسطس 2010)

كيف تتم صناعة لاصق بولي يوريثان المستخدم في الأحذية


----------



## aymanzx7 (11 أغسطس 2010)

*افيدوني كيف يصنع لصاق بولي يوريثان*

افيدوني كيف يصنع لصاق بولي يوريثان المستخدم في صناعة الاحذية


----------



## محمد كمال موسى (29 أغسطس 2010)

*صناعة الكلة ( المطاط الطبيعى ) لاصق للاحذية*

االسلام عليكم - اخى الكريم ارجو منك ان تمدنا بطريقة عمل الكولة المستخدمة ( المطاط الطبيعى )فى لصق الاحذية حيث انه يوجد كلة مصنعة أخف من الطبيعى وشكرا لكم


----------



## اماراتي -1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السيليكون اللاصق مانع التسرب للسيارات

اريد الافادة ياجماع من لديه اي معلومات عن اماكن تصنيعها وتصنيع المواد الاوليه

ارجو الافادة 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedsinger (12 مايو 2011)

اريد اسماء الشركات التى تصنع الغراء الابيض فى مصر


----------



## Abu zainab (19 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخ 
وبارك في علمك
chemicaleng
زكاة العلم اخراجه


----------



## simonie2010 (22 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jamil-71 (19 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
الاخ chemicaleng بحثت في السوق السورية عن الneopren او polychloropren فلم اجده,ما هو البديل لانتاج contact adhesive .
وهل يمكن ان يساعدني احد الاخوة من مصر في شراء عينات لانه متوفر في السوق المصرية
وشكراً للجميع


----------



## jamil-71 (22 أغسطس 2011)

هل اختفى الجميع فجأة ولم يعد هناك اي مشاركات؟


----------



## بلانك (3 سبتمبر 2011)

jamil-71 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
> الاخ chemicaleng بحثت في السوق السورية عن الneopren او polychloropren فلم اجده,ما هو البديل لانتاج contact adhesive .
> وهل يمكن ان يساعدني احد الاخوة من مصر في شراء عينات لانه متوفر في السوق المصرية
> وشكراً للجميع


 

أخي الكريم أنا موجود في السوق السورية ما المطلوب ..... ؟؟؟؟


----------



## jamil-71 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ بلانك شكراُعلى الاستجابة,
في الحقيقة اني ابحث عن فورمولا formula of neopren contact adhesive لكن لم اجد المادة في السوق السورية كما اني اجد صعوبة بالغة في ايجاد المواد الاخرى مع اختلاف الاسماء العلمية عن التجارية,فمثلاُ ما هو الاسم العلمي لمادة الالفونة او القلفونة هل هي phenolic resin.
وعندما تتوجه الى بائع المواد الكيميائية لا تجد اي استجابة من اجل عينات و غالباُ ما يحجب عنك مواد و ينفي سماعه بلمادة اصلاُ لانه اساساُ يكون صاحب معمل دهان او غراء .
لذلك انا مستعد لشراءالفورمولا بشرط واحد ان تكون مجربة بشكل عملي و ليس نظري وانوي بأذن الله اتمام هذا المشروع.
وانا اقدر اي مساعدة من الاخوة ,مع وافر الشكر


----------



## اماراتي -1 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

انا ابحث عن افاده او اي معلومات عن صناعة المواد اللاصقة مثل السيليكون مانع التسرب rtv


----------



## وجدى حسن (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الايوجد اى معلومة عن مادة ال mdi


----------



## rosa4400 (5 يناير 2012)

الاخوة الافاضل ارجو اخبارى عن مكونات وطريقة صنع صباغات الاخشاب لمشروع تجارى وشكرا


----------



## اماراتي -1 (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال يا جماعه ممكن تدلونى على شركة او مصنع لكي اقوم بتعبأة سليكون مانع التسرب للسيارات


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (6 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اشكر كل من شارك لاثراء هذا المنتدى بالمعلومات القيمة
السيد عبد القادر كيف نصنع لاصق للسلوفان مع الورق
السيد chemicaleng المواد الاولية للواصق في سوريا أين توجد وماهو متعارف عليه من الاسماء لهذه الصناعة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (6 أبريل 2012)

حلووووووو الف شكررر


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (6 أبريل 2012)

موضوع شيق


----------



## Mojo13 (12 أبريل 2012)

هل يوجد ماده لاصقة تلصق قطع بلاستيك بورق مقوى مثلا بحيث لا تنزلق قطعة البلاسك ويكون من الممكن انتزاع القطعه بدون الإضرار بالورق ؟؟


----------



## chem1982 (20 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم شكرا اخي علي طرح هذا الموضوع الجيد والهام انا جاهز لاي تركيبة تخص المواد الاصقة واي استفسار عن الغرويات بشكل عام


----------



## elavokatommm (3 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووور اخى لكن نريد كيفيه صناعه الكله الحمراء المستخدمه فى لصق الاحذيه والجلود ومشكور مره اخرى


----------



## Nader1982 (22 يونيو 2012)

مشكور كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع خصوصا (النيوربين)......


----------



## Engineer 2015 (16 يوليو 2012)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس chemicaleng انا عايز اعرف طريقة تصنيع الكوله . او بمعنى تاني المادة اللاصقة للمواسير البلاستيك ... عايز اعرف ايه هي المواد الخام والنسب وازاي بخلط . لاني روحت اشتريت حجات بفلوس كتير بناء على معلومات من دكتور في كليه هندسة بس معرفتش اكمل. بليييييييز لو سمحت انا نفسي الموضوع دا ينجح لانه هيغير كتير في حياتي ان شاء الله . وجزاك الله خير​


----------



## qloooooop (16 يوليو 2012)

شكراا لك عزيزي


----------



## chemicaleng (5 أغسطس 2012)

Engineer 2015 قال:


> لو سمحت يا بشمهندس chemicaleng انا عايز اعرف طريقة تصنيع الكوله . او بمعنى تاني المادة اللاصقة للمواسير البلاستيك ... عايز اعرف ايه هي المواد الخام والنسب وازاي بخلط . لاني روحت اشتريت حجات بفلوس كتير بناء على معلومات من دكتور في كليه هندسة بس معرفتش اكمل. بليييييييز لو سمحت انا نفسي الموضوع دا ينجح لانه هيغير كتير في حياتي ان شاء الله . وجزاك الله خير​






الاخ الكريم 


اعتقد ان المواسير التي تقصدها هي المواسير المستخدمة في تمديدات الصرف الصحي 

وفكرة عمل لاصق لها بسيطة جد
ا وتعتمد علي استخدام نفس المادة المصنعة منها وهي ال PVC وتذاب في خليط من المذيبات العضوية القوية 
وعادة ما يستخدم مذيبات مثل MEK او THF وتعتمد الفكرة علي ان المذيب الموجود سيؤثر في الطرفان المراد 
لصقهما معا وعند تبخر المذيب يكون الطرفان مع الكمية الموجودة في اللاصق قد اصبحا قطعو واحدة 
وهذة احدي التركيبات يمكن ان تبدأ منها 
*PVC PVC*



  *Component*​*Parts by Weight*​*Polyvinyl chloride resin (medium molecular weight)*​100​*Tetrahydrofurane*​100​*Methyl ethyl ketone*​200​*Tin organic stabilizer*​1.5​*Dioctylphthalate (plasticizer)*​20​*Methyl isobutyl ketone*​25​
وفي انتظار اي استفسار منك


----------



## dark_angel00 (5 أغسطس 2012)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السيد المهندس chemicaleng انا عايز اعرف طريقة تصنيع الغراء الأحمر المستخدم في لصق الجلود والاحذية .. عايز اعرف ايه هي المواد الخام والنسب المطلوبة وازاي بخلط . وجزاك الله عنا خيراً وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اماراتي -1 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*السيليكون*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

يا جماعة عندى استفسار عن صناعة السيليكون مانع التسرب و مزيل الصدى الاسبرية

لمن لديه الخبرة ارجوا الافادة


----------



## مصنع مواد لاصقة (16 سبتمبر 2012)

نحن مصنع لانتاج الكلة الحمراء للجلود والكلة البولى يور ثان نطلب التعاون


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

هل اقدر اطبق هذة التركيبات فى المنزل


----------



## dark_angel84 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

أريد أن اعرف كيفية المساعدة ونوع المساعدة المطلوبة


----------



## dark_angel84 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

إلي *مصنع مواد لاصقة* أريد أن اعرف كيفية المساعدة ونوع المساعدة المطلوبة


----------



## sayed piano (30 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## correng (7 أكتوبر 2012)

اذا امكن تركيبة المواد اللاصقه المستخدمه في صناعة الانشاء و البناء و جواكم الله خيرا


----------



## ستار دوج (3 يناير 2013)

اخواني الاعزاء يرجى بيان طريقةومكونات صناعة التيب الاصق الشفاف والملون وشكرا


----------



## anas-taleb (24 فبراير 2013)

أرجو التكرم منك أخي وتخبرنا كيف بنصنع المادة اللاصقة لمواسير البلاستيك الصرف الصحي؟؟


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلامة عليكم
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## attam (22 يونيو 2013)

الاخ الغاضل لى سؤال محيرنى
وهو : ما اسم المادة التى تستخدم فى التعبئة التغليف والتى يتم طلائها على الورق ثم يتم لصق قطعة من البلاستيك على هذا الورق بالتسخين وبينها المنتج : مثل فرشة الاسنان وسلك المواعين 
اعنى المادة التى من خواصها ان تجف على الورق وبعد ذلك تلصق مع رقائق البلاستيك بالتسخن
ارجو افادتى عن اسم المادة ومن اين يمكن شرائها من مصر ولكن خالص شكرى


----------



## hamo_smsm (17 أكتوبر 2013)

راجو وضع تركيبة الكلة (دراى ستيك) التى تستخدم فى تثبيت القماش عند طباعته 
هذة الكله http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P26JqC9AjRE


----------



## eskander sorial (7 سبتمبر 2014)

سلام عليكم 
- اعمل فى مجال التعبئة والتغليف ومهتم جدا بطريقة التغليف بواسطة مادة p v c شفافة مشكلة بواسطة ماكينة فاكيوم حرارى 
توضع على ورق مقوى من خلال اسطمبة ويتم كبسها بمكبس حرارى درجة حرارة 80 درجة او اقل 
- حاليا استعمل الكولة مخففة بالثنرتوضع على الورق وهى غير عملية ولها مشاكل كثيرة
= = مثال على ذلك طريقة تغليف الحجارة الايفر ريدى او الاينرجيزر
اريد مادة لاصقة قوية سريعة الجفاف على الورق تعمل على درجة حرارة مناسبة للورق p v c سمكة 150 الى 200 ميكرون 
ارجو المساعدة 
شكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 سبتمبر 2014)

ولماذا لا تستخدم البلاستيك ذاتى اللصق فى عملية التغليف
عندى عينه لك مجانيه للماده التى تطلبها - بحكم عملى - لكنى ارى ان البلاستيك ال بى فى سى الشفاف ذاتى اللصق مناسب.الا اذا كان لك رأى آخر اود ان أعرفه.


----------



## eskander sorial (8 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرا جزيلا على الاهتمام
طبعا البلاستيك ال بى فى سى الشفاف ذاتى اللصق افضل بكثير 
راى حضرتك مظبوط 
كيف احصل على هذة العينات


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 سبتمبر 2014)

العينات التى اقصدها - المادة الاصقه محل السؤال
اذاكنت من مصر راسلنى على الميل


----------



## eskander sorial (9 سبتمبر 2014)

نعم انا من مصر 

بس مش عارف ابغتلك ايميل ازاى


----------



## eskander sorial (9 سبتمبر 2014)

نعم انا من مصر 

بس مش عارف ابغتلك ايميل ازاى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 سبتمبر 2014)

على اميل [email protected]
وان تعذر راسلنى على الخاص 
فكرة العينه هى ان تجرب وان صلحت معك - اشرح لك خطواتها - بدلا من الشرح بدون طائل - وان لم تصلح امدك بغيرها حتى نصل الى حل معقول - هذا اذا رغبت.


----------



## eskander sorial (9 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على تعاونك 
هل وصل الايميل


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 سبتمبر 2014)

كلنا موجودين يا ريس انت تؤمر


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

*الاخ الفاضل /chemicaleng*انت محترم


----------



## لطفى غنيم (4 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ارجوا من حضرتك ان تشرح لى طريقة تحضير مكونات واوزان الكولا الحمراء وكذلك الكولا البلوريثان
والف شكر لحضرتك ياباشمهندس


----------



## مصطفي منصور (20 ديسمبر 2021)

eskander sorial قال:


> سلام عليكم
> - اعمل فى مجال التعبئة والتغليف ومهتم جدا بطريقة التغليف بواسطة مادة p v c شفافة مشكلة بواسطة ماكينة فاكيوم حرارى
> توضع على ورق مقوى من خلال اسطمبة ويتم كبسها بمكبس حرارى درجة حرارة 80 درجة او اقل
> - حاليا استعمل الكولة مخففة بالثنرتوضع على الورق وهى غير عملية ولها مشاكل كثيرة
> ...


موجودة إن شاء الله 
غراء حراري سريع الجفاف 
[email protected]


----------

